# new guy here need help



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys, my girlfriend and I will be going to Ft. Morgan the first weekend of May. I fish a lot up here, north alabama...but I am new to surf fishing. What is a decent length rod for surf fishing? I don't want to spend a lot of money due to the fact it will only be used 2-3 times a year. Also, what types of fish would be running that time of year. I was curious what kind of hooks and weights I will need. Sorry for the long questions and thanks for your help.


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

If you're only going to use it a couple times a year and don't care too much about it lasting, you can hit up wally-world and get a 10-12 foot rod/reel combo for about $50. Then go to one of the bait/tackle shops and get everything else. 

Line: 15 lb mono would work fine. (get a little 17 lb flouro for your leaders too) Weights: 2-3 ounce pyramid sinkers. Hooks: 2/0 circle. Tie a snap to your main line with a palomar knot. Make a 3 foot flouro leader: surgeon loop on one end, snap on the other end, and put 4-6 inch dropper loop in between. Surgeon loop hooks to the snap on the main line. Weight goes on the snap at the end of the leader. Hook goes on the dropper loop. This makes everything simple and interchangeable. I like it, anyway. Hope this helps.

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html If you need it.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx Good read.


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the tips on leaders and weights, I have another question. the local boaters world has a 7' saltwater spinning rod and reel combo for 25.00



http://www.boatersworld.com/product...-rod-reel-combos;cisalt-water-spinning-combos





what do you think about this one? 



Thanks


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Marsh,

What part of N. AL are you coming from? I went to UAH and know that area quite well. As for the combo, if you are only using it a few times a year, it should do the job. Just give ita good rinse after each use. If you have specific questions shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in. Aside from that, thegarb hit it on the head, andthat older post has some good info included. Keep an eye on the board for conditions, and we'll see you when it warms up.

-Jason


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

I am from Madison, UAH is a great school.........Thanks for the help


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

If you haven't purchased your outfit already, I think I would spend a little more than the $25 on the rod and reel. Fort Morgan is a little different than many surf spots, because big fish are the rule rather than the exception there. If you are fishing the point at Dixey Bar especially, then you are right at the mouth of Mobile Bay and it is rare for the water to be clear there. I have never caught a pompano down there, for instance. Most people fish Fort Morgan for bull redfish, and sharks of all sizes are very common, as are jacks, and big stingrays. I prefer at least an eight foot rod with a reel capable of holding at least 200 yards of 20 lb. mono. A nine or ten footer is ideal, and I like 25 or 30 lb. test on a big spinner. The best fishing is on an outgoing tide, and when the water's rushing out of the bay you need at least 4 ounces of lead, sometimes up to 6 oz. And the heavier lead also helps you heave your bait out to where the big ones are. You can use 50 or 80 lb. mono as leader, but I started using plastic coated wire (90 lb.) because when the sharks get bad all you're doing is donating hooks with mono. When fishing this way I use a 7/0 or 8/0 eagle claw circle hook and cut mullet for bait. A sinker slide on the pyramid sinker helps, too.

If you don't want to fish for the big stuff, you can occasionally find the speckled trout in the surf there. They'll bite on mirrolures and plastics and such, but I've never caught a bunch of them in one day.

Hope this helps; sorry if my post is confusing but seriously, there are big fish down there and big tackle helps catch 'em...


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

ok , makes sense.....in that case I will go for better. I would be p%$#ed if I hooked a big fish and this rod or reel crapped out on me. I will be heading to Bham this weekend I will go to academy and take a look around. There are no stores around here that carry saltwater gear except for boaters world. I hope to find a 8' rod with a big reel and hopefully will be a 2 piece.



Thanks again


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

what about this one guys?



http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...?ordProd=Y&CMID=BOTTOM_selectitems#itemDetail


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Bryan Bennett (2/8/2009)*If you haven't purchased your outfit already, I think I would spend a little more than the $25 on the rod and reel. Fort Morgan is a little different than many surf spots, because big fish are the rule rather than the exception there. If you are fishing the point at Dixey Bar especially, then you are right at the mouth of Mobile Bay and it is rare for the water to be clear there. I have never caught a pompano down there, for instance. Most people fish Fort Morgan for bull redfish, and sharks of all sizes are very common, as are jacks, and big stingrays. I prefer at least an eight foot rod with a reel capable of holding at least 200 yards of 20 lb. mono. A nine or ten footer is ideal, and I like 25 or 30 lb. test on a big spinner. The best fishing is on an outgoing tide, and when the water's rushing out of the bay you need at least 4 ounces of lead, sometimes up to 6 oz. And the heavier lead also helps you heave your bait out to where the big ones are. You can use 50 or 80 lb. mono as leader, but I started using plastic coated wire (90 lb.) because when the sharks get bad all you're doing is donating hooks with mono. When fishing this way I use a 7/0 or 8/0 eagle claw circle hook and cut mullet for bait. A sinker slide on the pyramid sinker helps, too.
> 
> If you don't want to fish for the big stuff, you can occasionally find the speckled trout in the surf there. They'll bite on mirrolures and plastics and such, but I've never caught a bunch of them in one day.
> 
> Hope this helps; sorry if my post is confusing but seriously, there are big fish down there and big tackle helps catch 'em...






OLE FT. MORGAN . I second the above post. I've fished there many times .. Don't forget some PVC pipe for some rod holders.


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

can you show me a pic of the rod holder? What size dia? How long?



Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

get a piece of pvc 1" or what ever the butt of the rod will fit in, vut the bottom at a 45 degree angle and let it be about 3 ft. drive the angle in the sand and insert rod in pvc and wait.


----------



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

oh :doh well don't I feel stupid...thanks


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wanted to tell you about two other spots down fort morgan road that are public access. Going west around the 10 mile marker look for mobile street on your left. It dead ends and is some good fishing. Also good for pompano and whiting which should be there in may. Almost at the fort before you cross over the hump also on your left is a paved road that dead ends into the beach. I caught pompano there two months ago but were to small. Have caught just about everything else there to. Get some good fresh shrimp and if you dont get a bite then peel the shrimp I dont know why but this can make a big difference in that area. As for as the pvc pipe I buy the 1 1/4 inch in ten feet lengths ( make sure your rod will fit it), its like $3-4 at home depot. Cut it on a 45 angle right at the 5 foot mark and it will be plenty long for driving in the sand and people can walk under your line. I also bought one of those white rubber mallets for$3and you can drive them in with out marking up your rod holder. the rod and tacle advice is good but make sure you get some of those pompanp jigs with the yellow corks on them. 3 of the 4 pomps I caught one time were caught on them. these two spots are a lot closer then that walk to the point. good luck


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

CIRCLE HOOKS!!!! Don't try to set the hook hard. Just reel fast and let the hook and fish get together. They are not nicknamed suicide hooks for nothing.


----------

